# Professor Brian Cox.



## Chris Hobson (Sep 16, 2022)

I wasn't sure whether to post this in entertainment, I think that it qualifies though it did involve stretching my brain capacity to breaking point. I was invited along by my (probable) future son in law Rob, who in the end couldn't attend.

Horizons A 21st Space Odyssey is a science lecture delivered in front of a massive screen. It was punctuated by some light relief provided by Robin Ince. I attended the second night at Hull Bonus Arena.

It covers the scope and age of the universe, the possibilities or impossibility of time travel, interstellar travel, the likelihood of the existence of extra terrestrial life and a lot of stuff about black holes. All of this backed up with amazing graphics and telescope footage. A lot of this black hole stuff revolves around an equation called the Schwarzschild Metric which I, with my physics O Level, tried my best to understand. I think that I sort of got it, Professor Cox is very good at explaining these difficult concepts to a lay audience.

So, altogether an entertaining and educational evening.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this in entertainment, I think that it qualifies though it did involve stretching my brain capacity to breaking point. I was invited along by my (probable) future son in law Rob, who in the end couldn't attend.
> 
> Horizons A 21st Space Odyssey is a science lecture delivered in front of a massive screen. It was punctuated by some light relief provided by Robin Ince. I attended the second night at Hull Bonus Arena.
> 
> ...


At the start of this year I began listening to podcasts. I have now listened to the entire back episodes of The Infinite Monkey Cage, featuring Brian Cox and Robin Ince - very entertaining and very interesting, highly recommended  I've also listened to the entire back episodes of Jim Al-Khalili's 'The Life Scientific', also fascinating and informative


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2022)

Plus amazing music from Public Service Broadcasting.


----------

